# The Second International Conducting Competition for Chinese Music



## HKCO (Jul 31, 2013)

The Second International Conducting Competition for Chinese Music will be held in 2013-14.

Joint Organisers:
The Hong Kong Chinese Orchestra 
The Xian Conservatory of Music

Organising Committee:
Co-Chair:
Zhao Jiping (Chairman, Chinese Musicians Association)
Yan Huichang (Artistic Director and Principal Conductor, Hong Kong Chinese Orchestra)

Deadline for Application: 15 November, 2013
Details and application form:
http://www.hkco.org/HKCO_Friends.aspx?channel=10&lang=E&pagenumber=12
http://www.hkco.org/FCKMaterial/file/conducting%20competition.pdf


----------

